# The parent mystery...



## galvinkaos (Mar 13, 2009)

Well it was a late day at work so I got to my friends at dusk and the female sulcata and the unknown female had gone to bed. The male DT was out though. I have pics of him and of the Sulcata from last month.
Male DT - She has had him 16-18 years









Female Sulcata - 7-8 years old









Okay so tomorrow I will go when it is warm and see if I can get a Pic of the other female. She was in the dark but looked almost the same size as the sulcata. Definitely looked bigger than the male DT. She also looked to have some pyramiding of her shell. As I said before, she is a complete unknown and was dumped in my friends yard a few years ago. I told her I would try to ID her species and possibly her age. I am still left wondering "who's the mom?" 

Dawna


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 13, 2009)

dun dun dun


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 13, 2009)

Kate your funny. 

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> dun dun dun



For some unknown reason, a great white shark just swam into my unconsciousness.

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm intrigued by this for some reason.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 14, 2009)

I do have to say, that is a NICE looking Sulcata!

Kristina


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah...the shell is very smooth (sadly enough I haven't seen too many with smooth shells yet)


----------



## Kristina (Mar 14, 2009)

My oldest girl isn't too bad, considering, but my littler one has some significant pyramiding. Not like some I have seen, though. Smooth shells here on out for my girls though 

Kristina


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 14, 2009)

kyryah said:


> I do have to say, that is a NICE looking Sulcata!
> 
> Kristina





tortoisenerd said:


> yeah...the shell is very smooth (sadly enough I haven't seen too many with smooth shells yet)



Considering she is not tort experienced she (and her foster son) did very well raising her from a hatchling. The DT and the Unk female both were dumped in her yard as adults, so they were already pretty much the way they are now. Unfortunately for me and good for her she had work today and we didn't get to go see the unk female but there is always tomorrow. 

Dawna


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2009)

Any pics yet?


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry hectic week at work I haven't been up yet to try to get pics of the female. I will really try in the next few days or maybe Sat. Except Sat we might have rain. 

Dawna


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> Sorry hectic week at work I haven't been up yet to try to get pics of the female. I will really try in the next few days or maybe Sat. Except Sat we might have rain.
> 
> Dawna



The suspense is KILLING me!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Mar 27, 2009)

Are we still waiting? It like a soap Opera,,, cant wait till the next episode..


----------



## Laura (Apr 21, 2009)

Speaking of Soap Operas.. did we ever find out the answer to this question?!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol Laura ! i'm wondering too


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2009)

Laura said:


> Speaking of Soap Operas.. did we ever find out the answer to this question?!



What question? Did Luke and Laura get back together? Did Tracy get caught in bed with Ethan...and is Ethan really his evil twin?


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL Maggie you are toooooooo funny!


----------



## Laura (Apr 23, 2009)

What!?!?! Laura is alive!?
;-)


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok thanks guys for keeping the thread alive.  I have been so busy at work (and with sick dogs)I haven't even had time to think straight let alone go up to her house for pics. I am out of town until next week but I will get up there and take a pic of the other female after I get back. I also want to try to figure this out. 
I was a Days of our Lives viewer until I started working full time so you lost me except the Luke and Laura reference and everyone knows them. 

Dawna


----------



## desertsss (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL, whatever happened to Marlana and Stefano? and the unk female?


----------

